

Show HN: Deepdreamr – create dreamified images online - robinduckett
http://deepdreamr.com/

======
dktbs
nice project. I'm curious what hardware you have running caffe and the
deepdream code for this? And which layer is being used?

~~~
robinduckett
Running it on GPU Amazon instances, inception_4c

